# الصليب والفداء - كلمة بمناسبة عيد الصليب



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2018)

​

*[FONT=&quot]يوم الصليب يوم القضاء ودينونة الخطية *​
*[FONT=&quot]كاتجاه عملي من جهة النصرة والغلبة على الموت*​

[FONT=&quot]*لتحميل الموضوع بصيغة PDF*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*أضغط (هنـــــــــــــــا)*[/FONT]
​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2018)

[FONT=&quot]الفداء الإلهي الذي تم بالصليب حسب التدبير لخلاص النفس، بغرض أن تدخل في سرّ الشركة الإلهية وتنفك من غلال قيود فساد الطبيعة العتيقة التي أُمسكت بالخطية (في حالة تلبس من الضمير والناموس) التي تسلطت بالموت عليها حتى صارت تحت لعنة الناموس، لأَنَّ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ هُمْ تَحْتَ لَعْنَةٍ، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ «​ملعون [FONT=&quot]אָר֗וּר  (طرد وإبعاد من الرحمة، العزل التام والنفي بلا رجعة، عذاب دائم وعدم راحة، نبذ ورفض) كُلُّ مَنْ لاَ يَثْبُتُ فِي جَمِيعِ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي كِتَابِ النَّامُوسِ لِيَعْمَلَ بِهِ» (غلاطية 3: 10؛ تثنية 27: 26).​
  *[FONT=&quot]وهذا الفداء لم يتم بمجرد تقدمة من إنسان *​​    [FONT=&quot]سواء ذبيحة أو عمل من أعمال التقوى، لأنها كلها قاصرة على أن تشفي علة القلب، كما أنه لم يتم عن طريق نطق كلمة الغفران كما يصفح الإنسان عن شخص أخطأ إليه، لأن الخطية الخارجية الظاهرة ما هي إلا العَرَّض الظاهر لمرض النفس وأوجاعها الداخلية المُدمرة، لذلك فأنه من الممكن أن يجتهد الإنسان لكي يخفي هذا العرض بقليل أو كثير من الأعمال الخارجية، وهي بمثابة التخدير المؤقت لأعراض المرض الظاهرة، فينال قسطاً من الراحة المؤقتة من الشعور بتلك الأوجاع المؤرقة للنفس، مع أن المرض ما زال يتفاقم وينتشر ويتفشى داخلياً في جميع أعضاء الجسد ليعمل للموت، فليس معنى أن العَرض توارى – قليلاً أو كثيراً بالمسكنات – يظن الإنسان أن المرض زال ونال شفاء، لذلك فأعمال الإنسان لا تُزيل المرض من جذوره، بل تجعله يتفاقم إنما بصورة خفية داخلية، لذلك فهو يحتاج علاج جذري، علاج قوي فعال حتى ينقله من حالة التردي لحالة أُخرى مختلفة جديدة، لا بالكلام إنما عملياً على مستوى الواقع المُعاش، وذلك مثل المريض الذي ينال العلاج القوي من طبيب متخصص حتى يتم الشفاء فعلياً، فيدخل في حالة من الصحة وتمام العافية الداخلية التي تنعكس على الخارج، لأن كل إناء ينضح بما فيه.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالبشرية بالسقوط سرى فيها حالة من الفساد – الغير الطبيعي والدخيل على طبعها – ظهرت ملامحها في أعمالها الظاهرة الخارجية والتي أظهرت – بدروها – قوة تسلط الموت عليها، ولم يفلت أحد من الموت والشعور الضاغط بالدينونة وأنين الصراخ الخفي (من يُنقذني من جسد هذا الموت – رومية 7)، لذلك أتى شخص الله اللوغوس في ملئ الزمان كالتدبير ليرتدي جسم بشريتنا عينه، لأنه اتخذ نفس ذات الجسد القابل للموت لكي يُعْتِقَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَوْفاً مِنَ الْمَوْتِ كَانُوا جَمِيعاً كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ (عبرانيين 2: 15) [/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]لذلك علينا أن ندرك حقيقة الصليب *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]كعمل فداء ذات سلطان فاعل، كدواء وترياق قوي لأي إنسان يؤمن بالمسيح الفادي مُخلِّص النفس عن جدارة، لأن منه ننال قوة شفاء وخلاص على مستوى الواقع في صميم حياتنا اليومية المُعاشه، لأن حينما رفع موسى الحية النحاسية كمجرد رمز وكل من نظر إليها بإيمان نال شفاء، فكم يكون الشفاء لمن يؤمن بحمل الله رافع خطية العالم!!![/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot] فالفداء له جانب تطبيقي فاعل على مستوى حياتنا الشخصية في الزمن الذي نعيشه الآن، ولكي نصل لهذه النتيجة الاختبارية في حياتنا الشخصية، أردت أن أُظهر جانب – في الصليب – غافل عنه كثير من الناس ولا يدركونه، وهو أن يوم صلبوت شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي اللوغوس وحيد الآب، هو يوم قضاء ويوم دينونة عظيم وإظهار عدل المحبة الفائق في خلاص وشفاء البشرية المتعبة وتجديد طبعها الفاسد، لأنها ضُربت ضربة عديمة الشفاء في حالة نفيها وعزلتها عن الحياة والنور (وهذه هي اللعنة)، لأن منذ السقوط والإنسان ضل عن طريق النور وفقد الصحة والحياة امتصت منه، بالرغم من أن الله تابع البشرية بهدوء عبر العصور ولم يتخلى عنها، بل رافقها وأعطاها الناموس المؤدب والمُربي ليوم استعلان مجد الابن الوحيد، لكي يردها لرتبتها الأولى ويُعيد إليها كمال الصحة وتمام العافية بما يفوق ما كانت فيه، وذلك بنعمة عظيمة فائقة تحفظها من الزلل وتحرسها من العودة لفقر الحياة الداخلية التي فيها انسدت آذانها عن أن تسمع وأُمسكت عيونها من أن ترى بسبب فقدان البراءة الأولى ونقاوة طبيعتها الأصيلة.[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]فالصليب هو يوم قضاء ودينونة وميزان عدل *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وقوة الله للخلاص أعلنه لنا بولس الحكيم الذي صار له دراية بسرّ المسيح حسب العطية التي نالها ليُقدم الشرح الوافي لعمل المسيح الخلاصي من جهة الخبرة، وعلينا أن نركز فيه لكي يكون إيماننا بالمسيح الرب صحيحاً كاملاً لندخل في سرّ الخلاص والفداء المفرح للنفس وناقلها من الموت للحياة، لأن في باطنه قوة شفاء حقيقية لكل إنسان يؤمن؛ وبالطبع سيندهش الكثيرون أني أتكلم عن الدينونة في الصليب، مع أنها مرفوضه عند كثيرين بسبب المفهوم المشوه الذي يُعلِّم به البعض عن العِقاب والدينونة والانتقام الإلهي، لكن الرب لم يأتي ليُدين الإنسان بل لكي *يُخلِّصه*، كما أنه أيضاً لم يُبرر الإنسان بطريقة سحرية أو أخرجه خارج الدينونة بمجرد كلمات منطوقة ولا بألفاظ ومعاني عميقة، لأن – في تلك الحالة – ما هو الضمان الذي يجعل الإنسان لا يعود يُرفض ويُعزل من الحضرة الإلهية، لذلك خلصنا بعمل ظاهر فعلي حقيقي واقعي، لأنه حقق الدينونة فعلياً وتممها بكاملها وأوفاها، فأفرغها من كل قوة فيها وأزال سلطانها تماماً على البشرية، فلم يعد لكل من يؤمن به وينال الطبيعة الجديدة أي دينونة، لذلك قال الرسول عن جدارة وواقع حقيقي وليس نظري: إِذاً لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ (رومية 8: 1)، لأن الإنسان الذي يعيش على مستوى الجسد الحامل الموت، من جهة إنسانيته الملعونة (الإنسان العتيق)، أي المنعزلة والمنفية بعيداً عن الله، يدخل في صراخ موجع: "من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت"، لأنه لا يستطيع أن يسمع صوت الحياة أو يرى نور بهاء المجد الفائق الذي للألوهة، لأنه لا يستطيع الرؤيا بكونه ظلمة، فكيف للظلمة أن تدخل للنور، لأنها ستتلاشى وتتبدد للتو، لأن من منا يستطيع أن ينظر لنور شمس النهار المخلوقة ويتفحصها، فكم يكون النظر لنور بهاء مجد الله الحي الغير مخلوق، لذلك حينما طلب موسى أن يرى بهاء المجد الفائق الذي للألوهة قال له الرب: [لا يراني إنسان ويعيش].[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالإنسان ظل محروماً من رؤية النور البهي الذي كان يراه آدم – طبيعياً ببساطة – قبل السقوط، وظل تحت تحفظ الموت للدينونة، لذلك الرب أتى ليتمم الدينونة فعلياً بالصليب، فحقاً قد أُفرغت الدينونة تماماً وبكاملها ولم يعد لها أي وجود في الذين يؤمنون بمسيح القيامة والحياة، لكنها مشروطة من جهة السلوك نفسه (كنتيجة)، لأنه ألحق الكلام بفعل السلوك حسب الروح وليس حسب الجسد، فلماذا هذا الكلام وهذا الشرط، لأنه أعلن عن السرّ وأوضحه في نفس ذات الإصحاح أن المسيح الرب دان الخطية في الجسد: لأَنَّهُ مَا كَانَ النَّامُوسُ عَاجِزاً عَنْهُ فِي مَا كَانَ ضَعِيفاً بِالْجَسَدِ فَاللَّهُ إِذْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ جَسَدِ الْخَطِيَّةِ *وَلأَجْلِ الْخَطِيَّةِ دَانَ الْخَطِيَّةَ فِي الْجَسَدِ* (رومية 8: 3)، وطالما دان الخطية في الجسد وأعطانا طبيعة جديدة لا يسود عليها موت، إذاً الجسد ميت من جهة أعمال الظلمة المؤدية للدينونة، لأنه مكتوب: وَإِنْ كَانَ الْمَسِيحُ فِيكُمْ فَالْجَسَدُ مَيِّتٌ بِسَبَبِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَأَمَّا الرُّوحُ فَحَيَاةٌ بِسَبَبِ الْبِرِّ (رومية 8: 10)[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]إذاً الصليب هو يوم دينونة الخطية *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]في الجسد (فعلياً) التي عملت فيه وملأته ظلمة، فأمات الرب الخطية بموته وبدد ظلمة سلطان الموت وأزال اللعنة ورد الإنسان وأعاده من منفاه إلى مجده الأول من جهة الشركة بضمان دمه الذي به طهر الضمير من الأعمال الميتة، واجتاز الفرقة التي حدثت بيننا وبين الله لذلك صرخ بلسان حالنا [إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني – متى 27: 46]، وهي صرختنا الإنسانية الخفية التي تشعر بغياب وجه الله [إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي بَعِيداً عنْ خَلاَصِي عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي ([FONT=&quot]لِمَاذَا تَبَاعَدْتَ عَنْ خَلاَصِي وَعَنْ سَمَاعِ صَوْتِ تَنَهُّدَاتِي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) – مزمور 22: 1]، لأن حتى موسى في عز المجد والبهاء الذي ناله من الله فأنه لم يقدر أن يرى وجهه، لأن طبيعته غير مؤهلة أن تنظر عظمة مجد بهاء الله الذي كان لآدم قبل السقوط، لكن شكراً لله الذي أرسل وحيده إلى العالم لكي يُشرق علينا بنور وجهه ويردنا إليه ويجدد طبعنا الفاسد، ويعطينا هذا العربون بالميلاد الفوقاني ليوم استعلان مجده وتتميم فداء الجسد وتمجيده على حسب صورة مجد بهاؤه الخاص الذي ظهر بقيامته التي هي قيامتنا نحن فيه: [[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الَّذِي سَيُغَيِّرُ شَكْلَ جَسَدِ تَوَاضُعِنَا لِيَكُونَ عَلَى صُورَةِ جَسَدِ مَجْدِهِ، بِحَسَبِ عَمَلِ اسْتِطَاعَتِهِ أَنْ يُخْضِعَ لِنَفْسِهِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ – فيلبي 3: 21[/FONT][FONT=&quot]][/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]فالصليب صار لنا قوة الله للخلاص واقعياً وفعلياً، *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]والصليب في طبيعته عار، لأن الخطية نفسها عار، لأنها تحمل في باطنها غضب الله ودينونته، لأن الله يغضب على الخطية لأنه يرفضها شكلاً وموضوعاً، لذلك قال الرسول: لأَنَّ غَضَبَ اللهِ مُعْلَنٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ فُجُورِ النَّاسِ وَإِثْمِهِمِ الَّذِينَ يَحْجِزُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالإِثْمِ (رومية 1: 18)[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]فالغضب واللعنة لم تكن على الإنسانية نفسها *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]كفعل مباشر موجه إليها، لأن البشر في الأساس مخلوقين على صورته، لأنه كيف يغضب ويلعن صورته، هذا مستحيل على كل وجه، بل أن الغضب واللعنة على الفجور والخطية وحدها، والخطية ملكت على الجسد بالموت وهبطت بالإنسان للتراب وقضت تماماً على صحته وأهدرت كرامته، فصار الإنسان يحسها في داخله مرار، ولا يستطيع أن يقترب من الحضرة الإلهية مهما ما فعل وقدم من أعمال، لأن طبيعته ظلمة ليس فيها نور ولا براءة، لذلك أتى المسيح برّ الله الحقيقي ليبرر الإنسان، فحينما أدان الخطية وأمات بموته الطبيعة القديمة التي لجنسنا الضعيف، واجتاز الدينونة والفحص، أدان الخطية في الجسد وأظهر بره بقيامته، فبررنا بقدرته وألبسنا ذاته وجعلنا إنساناً جديداً كاملاً يحيا بروحه الخاص، فصارت مسيرتنا حسب الروح وليست حسب الجسد، أي ليست بحسب شهوات وغرور الإنسان العتيق، لأنه صلبه وأماته ودان فيه الخطية، بل (مسيرتنا صارت) بحسب الإنسان الجديد.[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]+ فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ؛ وَإِذْ كُنْتُمْ امْوَاتاً فِي الْخَطَايَا وَغَلَفِ جَسَدِكُمْ، احْيَاكُمْ مَعَهُ، مُسَامِحاً لَكُمْ بِجَمِيعِ الْخَطَايَا، إِذْ مَحَا الصَّكَّ الَّذِي عَلَيْنَا فِي الْفَرَائِضِ، الَّذِي كَانَ ضِدّاً لَنَا، وَقَدْ رَفَعَهُ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ مُسَمِّراً إيَّاهُ بِالصَّلِيبِ، إِذْ جَرَّدَ الرِّيَاسَاتِ وَالسَّلاَطِينَ اشْهَرَهُمْ جِهَاراً، ظَافِراً بِهِمْ فِيهِ (في الصليب)؛ أَنَّهُ جَعَلَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَعْرِفْ خَطِيَّةً، خَطِيَّةً لأَجْلِنَا، لِنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فِيهِ؛ أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ غَلَبَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟  (1كورنثوس 1: 18؛ كولوسي 2: 13 – 15؛ 2كورنثوس 5: 21؛ 1كورنثوس 15: 55)[/FONT]​    والآن علينا أن ندرك لماذا قيل: "الذي يؤمن به لا يُدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد؛ الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة، بل يمكث عليه غضب الله" (يوحنا 3: 18، 36)، وذلك لأن خارج المسيح الرب هناك غضب مُعلن ودينونة قائمة لا فكاك منها، أما فيه لا يوجد موت ولا غضب ولا دينونة، لأن في المسيح أُدينت الخطية ولا يوجد سوى إعلان براءة تام وإنسان جديد يتجدد كل يوم حسب صورة خالقة في القداسة والحق، أما خارج المسيح يوجد إنسان عتيق متسلط بالموت ويحيا من فساد لفساد حسب اركان هذا العالم الضعيف من جهة شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة، ومن يحيا حسب عادات الجسد يقع تحت الهوان ويدخل في الموت والفناء، لأن كل جسد كعشب وشهوته ورغباته مثل زهر العشب، والعشب حسب طبيعته قصير العمر، ييبس سريعاً جداً وزهره يسقط، أما من يحيا وفق مشيئة الله وتدبيره الحسن فأنه يحيا إلى الأبد كابن حقيقي للآب في الابن الوحيد، لأنه ارتدى ولبس ويلبس – باستمرار ودوام – المسيح الرب الذي هو بهاء مجد الآب ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته، الذي مكانه في العُلى عن يمين العظيمة في الأعالي، فكل من يلتصق فيه ويصير ثوبه يكون معه: وَإِنْ مَضَيْتُ وَأَعْدَدْتُ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً آتِي أَيْضاً وَآخُذُكُمْ إِلَيَّ، حَتَّى حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً (يوحنا 14: 3)
  *[FONT=&quot]فمن جهة الخبرة، *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]الذي يؤمن بالمسيح الرب وتسري فيه حياته ويعش في شركة معه ومعيه دائمة، يجد أن الخطية سقطت ولم يعد لها قيمة ولا فاعلية ولا سلطان، لأن الدينونة انتهت وفلت الإنسان مثل العصفور من فخ الصياد، لذلك علينا أن ننتبه لإعلان كلمة الحياة بتدقيق ونربط الآيات ببعضها لنؤمن إيمان حي فندخل في سر الفداء والخلاص العظيم:[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]+ اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ؛ *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ؛ وَكَمَا وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ أَنْ يَمُوتُوا مَرَّةً ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ؛ لأَنَّ اللَّهَ يُحْضِرُ كُلَّ عَمَلٍ إِلَى الدَّيْنُونَةِ عَلَى كُلِّ خَفِيٍّ إِنْ كَانَ خَيْراً أَوْ شَرّاً؛ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ جَسَدِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَلأَجْلِ الْخَطِيَّةِ دَانَ الْخَطِيَّةَ فِي الْجَسَدِ؛ أَنَّهُ جَعَلَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَعْرِفْ خَطِيَّةً، خَطِيَّةً لأَجْلِنَا، لِنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فِيهِ؛ الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي؛ إِذاً لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ، لأَنَّ نَامُوسَ رُوحِ الْحَيَاةِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ قَدْ أَعْتَقَنِي مِنْ نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَالْمَوْتِ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 1: 18؛ يوحنا 5: 22؛ عبرانيين 9: 27؛ جامعة 12: 14؛ رومية 8: 3؛ 2كورنثوس 5: 21؛ عبرانيين 1: 3؛ رومية 8: 1، 2)[/FONT]​  *فالإنسان يا إما يكون في المسيح *فيدخل ويحيا في سرّ التبني وحرية مجد أولاد الله، عايش كما يحق لإنجيل بشارة الحياة الجديدة حسب روح المسيح الذي ملك عليه، *يا إما ما زال في الجسد تحت سلطان الموت* يحاول مستميتاً أن يتحرر بأعماله وقدرته وجهاده من الموت الذي ملك على كيانه كله مجاهداً بالناموس محاولاً أن يتبرر: لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ أَمَامَهُ. لأَنَّ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَعْرِفَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ؛ إِذْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ، بَلْ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، آمَنَّا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، لِنَتَبَرَّرَ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ لاَ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ. لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ جَسَدٌ مَا؛ فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ فَبِمَا لِلْجَسَدِ يَهْتَمُّونَ وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ فَبِمَا لِلرُّوحِ. لأَنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ مَوْتٌ وَلَكِنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ حَيَاةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ. لأَنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ عَدَاوَةٌ لِلَّهِ إِذْ لَيْسَ هُوَ خَاضِعاً لِنَامُوسِ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ أَيْضاً لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ. فَالَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يُرْضُوا اللهَ. (رومية 3: 20؛ غلاطية 2: 16؛ رومية 8: 5 – 8)

   فمن يحيا حسب الجسد وبأعمال الناموس يدخل – تلقائياً وطبيعياً – في الموت والدينونة، أما من يحيا بالروح يُميت أعمال الجسد (التي بحسب الإنسان العتيق) بسهولة لأن روح الحياة والنور قد ملك، فطرد الموت ويستمر يُزيل ظلمة النفس ويزيدها استنارة فوق استنارة، ويجعلها تصير أكثر إشراقاً بنور وجه الله الحي: لأَنَّ اللهَ الَّذِي قَالَ أَنْ يُشْرِقَ نُورٌ مِنْ ظُلْمَةٍ، هُوَ الَّذِي أَشْرَقَ فِي قُلُوبِنَا، لِإِنَارَةِ مَعْرِفَةِ مَجْدِ اللهِ فِي وَجْهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ (2كورنثوس 4: 6)
  *[FONT=&quot]لذلك عملنا كله وجهادنا أن نثبت في الإيمان بيسوع المسيح، *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]ونمارس الفداء والخلاص من جهة النظر الدائم (بثبات في الصلاة والإنجيل) إلى وجه يسوع لكي نتغير إليه، لأن وحدتنا معه هي سرّ خلاصنا وممارسة الفداء، لأن الفداء يعني المبادلة، بمعنى أنه أخذ جسدنا ليعطينا روحه القدوس، وفتح أعيننا لكي ننظر إليه ونراه، فنتغير عن شكلنا بتجديد أذهاننا لنختبر إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة فتتولد فينا الإرادة الصالحة التي تتوافق مع عمل نعمته فينا لأنه مكتوب: نَظَرُوا إِلَيْهِ وَاسْتَنَارُوا وَوُجُوهُهُمْ لَمْ تَخْجَلْ؛ وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً نَاظِرِينَ مَجْدَ الرَّبِّ بِوَجْهٍ مَكْشُوفٍ، كَمَا فِي مِرْآةٍ، *نَتَغَيَّرُ* إِلَى تِلْكَ الصُّورَةِ عَيْنِهَا، مِنْ مَجْدٍ إِلَى مَجْدٍ، كَمَا مِنَ الرَّبِّ الرُّوحِ (2كورنثوس 3: 18)[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]فهذا هو الفداء وهذه هي خبرة الخلاص *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]في واقعنا العملي المُعاش، لأننا لا نحيا ونعيش الفداء الحقيقي بأعمال برّ نعملها نحن، لأننا لا نستطيع – في المطلق – أن نعمل أي عمل يرفعنا للمجد السماوي، أو يؤهلنا أن نرى نور بهاء مجده الخاص، بل هو من ينزل إلينا نحن الجالسين في الظُّلْمَةِ وَظِلاَلِ الْمَوْتِ مُوثَقِينَ بِالذُّلِّ وَالْحَدِيدِ (مزمور 107: 10) ليُنير لنا الحياة والخلود ويشدنا ليرفعنا إليه لكي نحيا نامين في النعمة وندخل ملكوته: اَلشَّعْبُ السَّالِكُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ أَبْصَرَ نُوراً عَظِيماً. الْجَالِسُونَ فِي أَرْضِ ظِلاَلِ الْمَوْتِ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ نُورٌ؛ لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ مِنْ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ؛ ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ»؛ أَنَا قَدْ جِئْتُ نُوراً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ حَتَّى كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ (أشعياء 9: 2؛ أشعياء 42: 7؛ يوحنا 8: 12؛ 12: 46)[/FONT]
  *فحِينَ ظَهَرَ لُطْفُ مُخَلِّصِنَا اللهِ وَإِحْسَانُهُ *​    لاَ بِأَعْمَالٍ فِي بِرٍّ عَمِلْنَاهَا نَحْنُ، بَلْ بِمُقْتَضَى رَحْمَتِهِ *خَلَّصَنَا* بِغَسْلِ الْمِيلاَدِ الثَّانِي وَتَجْدِيدِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، الَّذِي سَكَبَهُ بِغِنًى عَلَيْنَا بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مُخَلِّصِنَا، الَّذِي خَلَّصَنَا وَدَعَانَا دَعْوَةً مُقَدَّسَةً، لاَ بِمُقْتَضَى أعْمَالِنَا، بَلْ بِمُقْتَضَى الْقَصْدِ وَالنِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي أُعْطِيَتْ لَنَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ قَبْلَ الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَزَلِيَّةِ، وَإِنَّمَا أُظْهِرَتِ الآنَ بِظُهُورِ مُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي *ابْطَلَ الْمَوْتَ وَأَنَارَ الْحَيَاةَ وَالْخُلُودَ بِوَاسِطَةِ الإِنْجِيلِ*. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يُقَدَّمُ لَكُمْ بِسِعَةٍ دُخُولٌ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ رَبِّنَا وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الأَبَدِيِّ؛ انْمُوا فِي النِّعْمَةِ وَفِي مَعْرِفَةِ رَبِّنَا وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ؛ اَلإِلَهُ الْحَكِيمُ الْوَحِيدُ مُخَلِّصُنَا، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالْعَظَمَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ، الآنَ وَإِلَى كُلِّ الدُّهُورِ. آمِينَ (تيطس 3: 4 – 6؛ 2تيموثاوس 1: 9 – 10؛ 2بطرس 1: 11؛ 3: 18؛ يهوذا 1: 25)​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------

